
Do AI, Automation and the No-Code Movement Threaten Our Jobs? - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/programming/artificial-intelligence/12647-do-ai-automation-and-the-no-code-movement-threaten-the-software-developers-job.html
======
chrisco255
While I love the idea of the "no-code" movement and I think it's important to
lean on 3rd party services as much as possible for start-ups, it doesn't keep
me up at night about my job security.

There are always new implications when we go up a layer of abstraction in
software development. An AI can be trained to do what it's trained to do
(within limits), but it can't see the big picture. It doesn't have human
context. Never mind the technical complications of teaching an AI to
understand the hundreds of tools, libraries, frameworks, platforms, and
languages out there. A software developer also needs domain knowledge to be
useful (domain knowledge, by the way, is mostly tribal and not represented by
code).

AI will replace software developers once we develop General AI and no sooner.

------
jppope
Articles like this are always popular. I think the rest of us know though that
code isn't really the important part, its the way that developers think. After
all... Most of us use IDEs or Code editors that do a lot of the coding for us,
and yet you never hear "IDEs are replacing programming jobs"

------
gumby
We should hope so, though it's hard to see it happening soon. Anything
automatable should be, and a lot of "programming" today is really just simple
assembly of building blocks -- a wonderful democratization of programming!

It will be a while before the high end of programming goes away. But that's
been a minority since the 1970s at least.

------
david927
Yes, I think our jobs (as software developers) are threatened but the
technologies that will replace what we do are still off the radar.

------
fastbeef
Considering there’s a viable business in Wix consulting, as in talking to
customers and building the Wix site for them, I’d say we’re still good.

~~~
commandlinefan
Yeah, I'm not too worried - programming as a profession may disappear, but it
will be the very last profession to disappear. I'm not sure if that will
happen in my lifetime or whether or not it's a good thing or a bad thing - if
I'm one of the last people working while everybody else collects UBI, I'm not
sure I'm going to consider my life choices the correct ones.

